# Configuring Postfix with out of office reply



## rbizzell33 (Apr 23, 2010)

I am running Freebsd 8.0 with Postfix and I need to know how can I setup out of office reply for users when they go on vacation. I am using courier-imap as well. The endusers are using outlook and and atmail as their web interface


----------



## DutchDaemon (Apr 23, 2010)

There's always vacation(1)


----------



## rbizzell33 (Apr 23, 2010)

Thanks


----------

